# I like this



## JerseyRich

Afternoon,

How do you say in Greek "I Like This" as on Facebook?

is it 

Μου αρέσει αυτό το 
Thank you

Richard


----------



## alfie1888

Simply _μου αρέσει_ or in the abbreviated form (more common in speech) : _μ' αρέσει _> Literally "me it pleases" / "to me it is pleasing". Below you will see how it is on Facebook (I have mine in Greek at the moment).


----------



## eno2

Instead of opening a new thread: How to best translate 'Nobody likes this'?
My try:
 Κανείς δεν του αρέσει αυτό (sic?)
GT:
κανένας δεν συμπαθεί αυτό


----------



## dmtrs

Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει αυτό. / Αυτό δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν.
Tricky version (common though): Αυτό δεν αρέσει κανενός. 
(Where σε κανέναν is replaced by a genitive -like: αρέσει σε εμένα/μου αρέσει)


----------



## eno2

dmtrs said:


> Αυτό δεν αρέσει κανενός.
> (Where σε κανέναν is replaced by a genitive -like: αρέσει σε εμένα/μου αρέσει)


Ενδιαφέρων. 
Σou ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πήρα σημειώσεις


----------



## Helleno File

This seems to be the commonest question on this forum - possibly three times in as many months! Probably because it's the first bit of Greek grammar learners come across and even more it's devilishly difficult for English speakers to get used to reversing the whole thing, even when you think you have!

It's automatic for us to say "I/nobody like(s) this". In Greek and several other languages it's "This pleases me/nobody". If the person pleased is a pronoun it's just a simple pronoun in the genitive as dmtrs shows above.  If it's a name, thing or anything else it's σε plus accusative. "Στο παιδί, στον Κώστα αρέσει αυτό" - "the child, Kostas likes it". Κανενός the genitive of κανένας (on ths pattern of ένας, masculine = one) is new to me - thanks, dmtrs!

And of course "she likes me" is "της αρέσώ"!


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> If it's a name, thing or anything else it's σε plus accusative. "Στο παιδί, στον Κώστα αρέσει αυτό"


Also:
Του παιδιού (του) αρέσει αυτό. /Αυτό (του) αρέσει του παιδιού.
Του Κώστα (του) αρέσει αυτό. / Αυτό (του) αρέσει του Κώστα.

Οther examples:
Δίνω στον Κώστα ένα βιβλίο / Δίνω του Κώστα ένα βιβλίο /Του δίνω ένα βιβλίο.
Είπε σε μένα ένα μυστικό / Μου είπε ένα μυστικό.

As a rule of thumb, the prepositional object can be replaced with a genitive. (The genitive of the personal pronoun is very idiomatic).


----------



## eno2

So, to be clear: <στον Κώστα αρέσει αυτό"> and < Του Κώστα (του) αρέσει αυτό> are perfectly equivalent?


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> So, to be clear: <στον Κώστα αρέσει αυτό"> and < Του Κώστα (του) αρέσει αυτό> are perfectly equivalent?


Yes, they are.


----------



## eno2

Eυχαριστώ



eno2 said:


> Ενδιαφέρων.


 Ενδιαφέρoν.


----------



## eno2

Since he likes us, we like him = αφού μας συμπαθεί, μας αρέσει.

But if I have to use αρέσει in the first part, I would say 
"afoe tou araisie emies, ton simpatisoume"   ??


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> But if I have to use αρέσει in the first part, I would say
> "afoe tou araisie emies, ton simpatisoume"   ??


Αφού του αρέσουμε, τον συμπαθούμε.


----------



## eno2

Thank you for that. I needed a bit of an 'I like' drill...


----------

